
Hospitality business Sonder confirms new investment, $1B+ valuation - cspada
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/11/airbnb-competitor-sonder-confirms-new-investment-1b-valuation/
======
emphasis
Sonder is well positioned to continue to outpace its competitors due to strong
consumer demand for a clean, consistent and convenient experience while
traveling.

For those interested, here's a link to their job board:
[https://grnh.se/f4fb16682](https://grnh.se/f4fb16682)

